# PM Modi wants to know the reason behind slow Internet speed in India



## bibinjohn (Feb 3, 2015)

Late last year, a report highlighted how the PMO needs to have better Internet connectivity and not an average of 34Mbps. Now, talking about the overall Internet speed in India, PM Modi himself has stepped in to know the reason for the slow speed, according to a report by The Hindustan Times.

Slow broadband speeds could prove to be a big hurdle in PM Modi’s Digital India dream. The delivery of broadband speeds in India has been really slow, and in most cases it’s just half of what is promised by operators. However, operators claim they’ve been offering more than the quality parameters prescribed by TRAI, says the report.

Some sources from the Communications Ministry have told the news site that in a recent meeting with secretaries of various ministries, Modi took stock of the situation. In fact, PM Modi is reportedly scheduled to meet telecom secretary Rakesh Garg to discuss the matter.

“Operators offer whatever they prescribe, it is market dynamic that anyone not offering it will fall aside in this business,” said Rajan Mathews, director-general, Cellular Operators Association of India (COAI). The COAI reprsenets all operators except Reliance Communications and Tata Teleservices.

The report also adds that Garg may ask for four weeks time to check all the reasons for slow broadband speeds and submit it to PMO.  Though a report has been already submitted, the further analysis is required to know if lack of spectrum has been the cause of slow speed.

According to Akamai’s State of the Internet report for Q2 2014, India is ranked 115th in the world with an average internet speeds of almost 2Mbps. That is the lowest average internet speed in the Asia-Pacific region. In comparison, the South Korean average internet speeds hover around 24.6Mbps.

The average peak connection speeds in India is around 14Mbps and only a tiny 1.2 per cent of the total internet users across the country gets more than 10Mbps internet speeds.

The PMO working on speedy internet speeds is a step in the right direction. Back in August, the state-run telecom operator BSNL announced the ambitious Digital India campaign, which aims to ensure national optic fibre network (NOFN) providing Wi-fi hotspots at commercial places, mobile wallet services and delivering m-governance services. NOFN aims to provide high-speed broadband connectivity to 2.50 lakh gram panchayats in India by March 2017.

Source - PM Modi wants to know the reason behind slow Internet speed in India - Tech2


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 3, 2015)

As per NTP 2012, broadband speeds were supposed to be revised to minimum 2 mbps by 1 January 2015 which sadly hasn't been implemented yet. 

BSNL only increased the plan rates by 50 Rs while they should've increased the speeds too.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> As per NTP 2012, broadband speeds were supposed to be revised to minimum 2 mbps by 1 January 2015 which sadly hasn't been implemented yet.
> 
> BSNL only increased the plan rates by 50 Rs while they should've increased the speeds too.



I think they "MIGHT" Do that after april 1st


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 3, 2015)

i can't see the minimum speed being 2mbps @ BSNL..definitely not this year..

i'd be very happy if they increased the minimum from 512kbps to 1 mbps..such is the standard of BSNL..


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2015)

well MTNL has minimum 2Mbps...
something wrong with BSNL


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 3, 2015)

i gave up on normal telecom companies(tata,reliance,mtnl etc) and got the local cable guys internet
im rocking 25mbps for Rs1500 now,no FUP etc(had to convince parents alot for 1500 a month,worked after i started downloading stuff while they were streaming stuff on youtube and FB so they finally had to give in  )
only thing is during the day speed drops most of the times but its still fast(4mbps) and every 3 months,they close connections for maintainence for 2-3 days(big pita,never happened when i was on tata,reliance and mtnl)

lets hope mtnl etc reduce pricing and give realistic speeds soon


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 3, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> i can't see the minimum speed being 2mbps @ BSNL..definitely not this year..
> 
> i'd be very happy if they increased the minimum from 512kbps to 1 mbps..such is the standard of BSNL..


Even me,at least 1 mb


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2015)

There was some RTI which showed that BSNL payed exorbitant rates to Tier 1 providers
RTI Reveals BSNL Pays Exorbitant rates for bandwidth


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 3, 2015)

Anorion said:


> There was some RTI which showed that BSNL payed exorbitant rates to Tier 1 providers
> RTI Reveals BSNL Pays Exorbitant rates for bandwidth



bummer 

Still its a govt owned company, they should just give subsidy on internet like they do on cooking gas. Or give FUP less 2mbps plans instead


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2015)

Obviously there is some graft somewhere. BSNL should not be paying so much.


----------



## Faun (Feb 3, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Obviously there is some graft somewhere. BSNL should not be paying so much.



It's an elephant in the room.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 4, 2015)

I hope Reliance Jio can turn things ... like Reliance info did once in telecom


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ricky said:


> I hope Reliance Jio can turn things ... like Reliance info did once in telecom



yeah you are right,even if it didnt do that well ,it did challenge others to come up with better plans to match them!


----------



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

Make those lines available to all the Internet providers and see how easily the speed changes.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 4, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Make those lines available to all the Internet providers and see how easily the speed changes.



Which lines ?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Which lines ?



The underground lines available only to bsnl


----------



## Ricky (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't know why Govt . never thinks about it..


----------



## sujeet2555 (Feb 4, 2015)

i have bsnl narrowband(512 kbps).i am waiting for a private ISP in my area to switch over .bsnl goes on increasing their prices from 750-850 for the same speed. 6gb fup is a joke which last at max 2 days by watching youtube only.they can't increase their speed in past 5 years , 2MBps speed will be only a dream for the same price.either bsnl will remove plans lower than 2MBps or charge more for more speed.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 6, 2015)

I would rather have a lower speed unlimited plan than a 100 Mbps plan with 10 GB FUP.

BSNL could have easily raised the minimum speed if they wished to. Or at least provide a properly tiered menu.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 6, 2015)

sujeet2555 said:


> i have bsnl narrowband(512 kbps).i am waiting for a private ISP in my area to switch over .bsnl goes on increasing their prices from 750-850 for the same speed. 6gb fup is a joke which last at max 2 days by watching youtube only.they can't increase their speed in past 5 years , 2MBps speed will be only a dream for the same price.either bsnl will remove plans lower than 2MBps or charge more for more speed.


I have somewhat similar situation, I intentionally downgraded to cheapest BSNL plan as now I only use it as backup, my primary internet is 20GB tata docomo 3G plan, gives me 4mbps+ off-peak and 2mbps+ at peak hours.  Earlier it was MTS 40GB plan, which in 6 months got so over crowded that I had just cancelled it. Will cancel docomo too if it gets crowded (ie. slow due to lots of users in given area) , hopefully by then we will have JIONET from reliance launched.


----------



## Minion (Feb 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Obviously there is some graft somewhere. BSNL should not be paying so much.



Hehe.. Smells like another scam.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2015)

Minion said:


> Hehe.. Smells like another scam.



Obviously...which will not be uncovered soon. Till then good luck with 512kbps.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 8, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Obviously...which will not be uncovered soon. Till then good luck with 512kbps.



Which is still better than 256 FUP


----------



## gameranand (Feb 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Which is still better than 256 FUP



And much much worse than rest of the world.
If you are saying better  how about "Its still better than 56kbps diaup connection"


----------



## $hadow (Feb 8, 2015)

gameranand said:


> And much much worse than rest of the world.
> If you are saying better  how about "Its still better than 56kbps diaup connection"



Considering I am one of the 512 FUP user I am seeing it as still a good increase but as soon as I get back to college it is actually broadband speed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Considering I am one of the 512 FUP user I am seeing it as still a good increase but as soon as I get back to college it is actually broadband speed.



I have fibre broadband if college connection is considered.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I have fibre broadband if college connection is considered.



I am jealeous


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 9, 2015)

I hope Modi speaks with 'Beam Tele' and get the knowledge about how to provide broadband.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 9, 2015)

read that beam has been acquired by ACT in hyderabad. not so good anymore.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2015)

Answer to Modi's question:* The ISP markets has turned into a complete Oligopoly. *

There, it took me two seconds to find the answer. Now do something about it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2015)

So Modi got the reason now??


----------

